# My George Kitty Died



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Last night around 1:00 am I was on the computer in the family room and I heard my cat George cry out in the kitchen. I walked in there and found him on the floor trying to get up. I picked him up and he cried. So I put him in a towel and grabbed my keys to rush him to the emergency vet. The whole way he cried and struggled to breath. When I got to the vet and got him out of the car, he cried and as I opened the door to the vet he quit breathing. The vet took him back to see if he was still alive but he had died. George had a heart murmur and there was nothing that could be done for him. He would have been 9 years old next month. We dont know his exact date of birth since he was a pound kitty. 

I havent really stopped crying since he died. It has brought back all the pain of losing Beau out all over again. But I can rest easier knowing that Beau was there to meet him because they were the best of buddies. It used to crack us up when Beau would be laying on the floor and George would come up and start loving on him and rolling around on him. Beau would just lay there not doing anything and then just give George a big lick on his head. George when then be a slobber head and walk away like YUCK and go to get all cleaned up. It was so funny. 

I can still remember the first time we saw him at the shelter. There was a ton of cats there. I wanted a gray cat and Tim said what about this kitty? I turned around and George was hanging upside down like a monkey in his cage. He made me laugh so I said that is the kitty. He was pretty sick with so many worms and intestinal virusus but after a couple of months got well and was a wild man. He loved my Mom and laid next to her all the time when she would visit. 

I will miss my George kitty.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a handsome cat he was!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like George was a very happy kitty and lucky to find a loving home like yours.

I'm sorry about his passing and I hope he's up there getting licked all over by your pupper.

Jeff


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Aww Carol. So sorry for your loss. George is such a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of George...he was very pretty!!!!

My cat (who is 11) does the same thing to Reno....rubs up against him and rolls all over him).

I'm sure Beau was there to greet George with a lick on the head!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for you're loss. He sure was beautiful. I'll be giving Jesse an extra long hug for you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry about George.

He sure was a pretty cat and the mental image of him hanging upside down in the cage made me smile. Was he named after curious George?

Every loss for me brings back memories and sadness of other losses. I'm sure George is busy cleaning dog slobber off his head even now.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh no.....I'm sorry. What a beautiful kitty.....many hugs....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry about George Kitty, I know he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry Carol! George was well loved and is with Beau now!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, so sorry......hugs going your way.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw. I am so sorry. What a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Now that's a good story! Keep all those wonderful memories close and the pain will subside. George was georgeous!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear, Carol  Sending lots of hugs your way! Beau will be happy to see his bud and I bet they are already playing again.

George was a very handsome kitty who was so lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was a very beautiful kitty.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry Carol he was a lovely Cat i love cats just wish Charlie did and i know what you mean about bringing it all back.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Carol, my condolences on losing George. 

I'd like to think that Beau was jumping up and down with happiness when he saw George walking over the bridge toward him. Sending you strength.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Carol I am so sorry. George was a beautiful kitty. Hugs to you.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of George. He was a stunning cat, I love his eyes. RIP Sweet George, and lots of hugs for you Carol.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Carol.
He was a handsome cat and very lucky to have been found by you.
Play hard, little guy. 

Too much loss around here lately...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. George was a beautiful kitty. I'm sure he and Beau are really glad to see each other again.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss :-( He was really a gorgeous boy and sounds like he brought you so much happiness and love through the years. He was so lucky that you found him and gave him such a wonderful kitty life. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of George Kitty. He was a very handsome kitty, gorgeous eyes.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Carol. He sure was a pretty boy-and it sounds like he was quite the character too. It is so hard to lose them, but you gave him a wonderful home and a great life.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry Carol, George was very handsome.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Carol.  {{{{}}}} He was a very handsome kitty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol
*
I am so very sorry about George-what a beautiful guy!*
You are right, Beau will be waiting for him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i'm sorry about George


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about George. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss....he was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Big hugs Carol, these fur babies sure do leave paw prints on our hearts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

May George Rest in Peace.
He and Beau are together at the Bridge.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Wishing you comfort and strength during this very hard time.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Carol, so sorry for your loss of George. Meggie did love her cats so much. I hope she and George are snuggling the way she used to snuggle with my Macaroni cat.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Carol, I am so sorry to hear about George.
My heart goes out to you and your family.
You are in my thoughts at this hard time.
Rest in Peace Sweet George.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Carol, so sorry to read about George. He really did have some amazing eyes and was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, I'm sorry that cute George has gone to join Beau and so many beloved angels. He looks like he was quite a character. Wishing you strength to deal with your sorrow.....


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh goodness, Carol. I wish I had seen this earlier! I am so dreadfully sorry. And I know the fright when you come across them like that so sick. My Hailie was just 6 when it happened to her as well.

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gerry and Ori send their love as well. (((hugs)))


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Carol, I'm so sorry. He was a youngish kitty too, which makes it hard. Love the image of Beau liking George's little head, very sweet. As sad as it is, there is happiness in knowing that they are together again. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I lost a cat to congestive heart failure 3 years ago. He looked a lot like your George. Hugs to you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry about your kitty. He was very beautiful.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss  What a gorgeous boy he was.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of George Kitty


----------

